# Can Am Military Motorcycles



## Palerider (25 Jan 2005)

I have recently purchased a 1978 Can Am ( Bombardier ) Military motorcycle. It has all of the usual accessories such as convoy lights,radio frame etc. I understand that only 77 of these bikes were bought by our military although many were, and are, used by other countries. Can anybody give me any information as to which units used them, where, when etc. and is it possible, through the serial #, to trace which unit this bike came from?


----------



## GerryCan (31 Jan 2005)

I have no idea as to who exactly used them, but I'd like to know where you acquired it from if you don't mind?


----------



## Palerider (2 Feb 2005)

Hi GerryCan,
No problem, I bought it through the Canadiangunnutz site from a gentleman in Ontario. Do you have any info. at all about these bikes? I'm going to do a restoration on this one and would like to include some unit markings if possible. Also be nice to know in which theaters they were used.


----------



## Paul Gagnon (6 Feb 2005)

The were used by Despatch Riders. If it is in Ontario it is highly likely that it was used by 1 Canadian Signals Regiment. See if you can find the CFR and contact the museum in Kingston to see if you can get the history on the bike.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2005)

I know we had a few in 4 CMBG.  The one you got may have been one of them.  They would have been found in 1 CHQSR and 4 CMBG mostly, with a few at the other Bde HQs.  I think that they were replaced in the 1980's with another bike.

They were still running courses for DRs in Borden up until a few years ago.  

You may try Maple Leaf Up for info.  http://www.mapleleafup.org/forums/

There are links there for many CMP vehicles and restoration sites.

GW


----------



## Palerider (7 Feb 2005)

Paul Gagnon said:
			
		

> The were used by Despatch Riders. If it is in Ontario it is highly likely that it was used by 1 Canadian Signals Regiment. See if you can find the CFR and contact the museum in Kingston to see if you can get the history on the bike.




Thanks Paul. My military service was a long time ago in th U.K. so not familiar with a lot of short forms. What is CFR and do you have the full name of the Kingston museum ?
Stew.


----------



## Palerider (7 Feb 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I know we had a few in 4 CMBG.   The one you got may have been one of them.   They would have been found in 1 CHQSR and 4 CMBG mostly, with a few at the other Bde HQs.   I think that they were replaced in the 1980's with another bike.
> 
> They were still running courses for DRs in Borden up until a few years ago.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.George. As I mentioned to Paul, my military service was a long time ago in the U.K. so not familiar with your short forms. If you have time, please educate me. I'm still educable even though the Government gives me free money !
Stew. Wallace.


----------



## Paul Gagnon (7 Feb 2005)

CFR is Canadian Forces Registration. It's the registration number of the vehicle and is also the licence plate number. Usually a five digit number with the first two bieng the year and the last three being it's sequential number. 

1 CDHSR = 1 Canadian Divisional Headquarters and Signals Regiment formerly know as 1 Canadian Signals Regiment. 

4 CMBG = 4 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group which was based in Germany.

Kingston museum - http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/eng_foyer.html


The Can-Am was replaced by the Armstrong 500 in the early to mid '80's


----------



## Palerider (7 Feb 2005)

Paul Gagnon said:
			
		

> CFR is Canadian Forces Registration. It's the registration number of the vehicle and is also the licence plate number. Usually a five digit number with the first two bieng the year and the last three being it's sequential number.
> 
> 1 CDHSR = 1 Canadian Divisional Headquarters and Signals Regiment formerly know as 1 Canadian Signals Regiment.
> 
> ...



Thanks Paul, I'll follow up on your leads. The change to Armstrongs was a rather backward step as they were a relatively small builder and , I think, eventually went bankrupt. Typical  government decision. The U.S . army, as you probably know, have gone to the Kawasaki KLR 650. A good bulletproof bike with spares availabilty the World over. I have the civvy version and it's a blast.
Stew.


----------



## Paul Gagnon (8 Feb 2005)

I found this link to the Can-Am used in the British Army http://www.rememuseum.org.uk/vehicles/dom/vehcanam.htm 

I also found this link that gives some interesting insight into the decision to go with the Armstrong over the Can-Am. http://www.motocross.com/vintage/canam/canam20.htm
http://www.motocross.com/vintage/canam/canam.htm


----------



## Paul Gagnon (8 Feb 2005)

Also check out this book: The Winged Wheel Patch http://www.worddust.ca/pages/wwp.html

My Grandpa was a Despatch Rider in World War II so I have always been interested in military motorcycles.


----------



## frichtie (10 Mar 2005)

I bought a Kawasaki like two weeks ago. Actually it is called an M1030A2. It is the last bike that was available as surplus from the forces. It is a 1996 Kawasaki KLR 250. Militarized.
                                            Two years ago I sold my Armstrong MT500 to a Museum in St-Jean-Port-Joli, Québec.

               I'd like to learn more about the kawasaki. How many were there in the service?   Who used them? Mine still has the MP markings.Found it in Valcartier.   In exchange, I can tell you all I know about the Armstrong...I'll tell you everything anyway if you want.
                                The KLR just looks good in the garage. Beside my wife's 1942 Willys MB.

                          Eric

 Ps: I don't really know the can-am...


----------



## Palerider (11 Mar 2005)

Hi Eric,
Thanks for the response to my Can Am post.I can't give you any of the info. you want as I wasn't aware that the Canadian military used the 250 KLR. As a ' civvy ' bike it is popular for trail riding and, like its big brother, the 650 KLR , is a strong reliable bike. The U.S. forces use the 650 and I believe have a diesel version. Be interested to see a picture of the 250 if that's possible. The Can Am was used in the U.K. by , amongst other units, the Military Police. Thier bikes were painted a bright red.
Parts for your KLR will be readily available from any Kawi. dealer.
Thanks, 
Stew.


----------



## frichtie (11 Mar 2005)

The canam you bought was built in Valcourt Québec. In the Bombardier plan.  Don't try to contact them about the bike. They aren't very helping. Hardly polite actually.  For engine parts, try RON WOOD Racing Products in California. Or Tony Murphy, in California too. They should be easy to find on the web. 
Two years ago, I was told the Belgian Army was still using the canam. You can also make searches from any Rotax engine parts dealer.
                                     
The new Kawasaki KLR used by the British and Americans is a 580cc diesel version based on the KLR 650. This bike will replace the american's KLR 250 (M1030A2) and the British H-D MT350. 

                                          Good luck,        Eric


----------

